# Looking To Buy a Slimline Coppertone Tank For My 1964 Schwinn Jaguar



## blue6218 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi There, I am looking to buy a coppertone slimline tank for my 1964 Scwinn Jaguar.  The bike currently has a white and chrome tank on it and the horn works.  Maybe a possible trade?  Thanks for any help you can give me in my search...John


----------



## bobsbikes (Nov 30, 2011)

*tank*



blue6218 said:


> Hi There, I am looking to buy a coppertone slimline tank for my 1964 Scwinn Jaguar.  The bike currently has a white and chrome tank on it and the horn works.  Maybe a possible trade?  Thanks for any help you can give me in my search...John




i have a all chrome thats on my 64 americian deluxe i would trade for your white an chrome


----------



## kz1000 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a near mint coppertone tank with good horn, I will get a pic later for you


----------

